# Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish or Congo Tetras?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh no! I discovered the Congo tetras at petco by accident and they are really pretty!

I still like the dwarf rainbowfish alot and I still prefer them, but the Congo are really interesting. The only thing I don't like about them are their tails. The design of the tail makes it look like their tail are recovering from a fight. But apparently they all have their tail looking like that. 

Other thing that scares me is their almost piranha teeths. When I googled the species there were many pictures showing their teeths!. Yikes! And theiy look like piranhas, too! XD

But still, they got my attention! So, are they peaceful? Fin nippers? Don't bother what other fish do? Are they hardy? I was thinking of instead of choosing 6 dwarf rainbowfish, choose 6 congo tetras. If they are aggressive or maybe not the most recommended for the rest of my future fish, then I'll just stick with the dwarf rainbowfish.

Please help me and thanks!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohh both fish are nice! It would be very hard to decide. You should do both.

Congos will serve as more on a centre piece whereas the rainbows will serve as 'background' fish.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm I'm not sure if I can add both because my tank is a 40g breeder and I think I may overstock.

This is my list:

- Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish (6)
- Rummynose Tetra (12)
- Panda Cories (6)
- Kuhli Loach (6)
- Otocinclus (6) 

A total of 36 fish. The Otocinclus will be the last fish to get and ONLY I'll get it if i start to get a mega algae attack. Oh why oh why did I saw those Congo tetras!! X___X.

I'm not sure if someone wrote me once here that you can't have more than one species of different tetras on a same tank...I think = S.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

You can keep different types of tetras together, it's done all the time. Just make sure the schools are large enough. In some cases tetras will school with others. In certain cases the more aggressive tetras will out compete the more timid ones for food, something to watch out for. 

Congos get pretty large, sometimes over 4". Yep, their tails grow ragged, it's perfectly natural. I kinda like it, it gives them individuality.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Congos can coexist peacefully with the fish you plan on getting. No such rule exist about only keeping one type of tetras.

The only concern is that the kuhli loaches look like appetizing worms.

As for stock level, it's ultimately you that decides what is best. I personally overstock my tanks.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

*andakin:* Well I always add and remove the kuhli loaches XD. I get nervous that they may jump out of the tank. When the employee from petco was showing me the kuhli loaches, one almost jumped out of the tank!

I don't want to overstock my tank...i think my list is already stocked! XD

And I FINALLY found a glass top lid that fits almost perfectly (it looks like it wasn't cut perfect the glass) on top of the tank. The only negative about the top is that it cracked a small glass on the right side of the top lid (My led light is hiding the missing broken glass), but I have the little piece of broken glass. I'll just glue it back later. Apparently it had a bumpy shipping.

I didn't put the plastic thing that you put at the back of the tank (I don't know if I'll have to change positions the filters later.

*MikeG14:* Do the Congo grow bigger than the dwarf rainbowfish? Will the Congo need more than 6 of their group to not be stressed?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Although this question isn't directed at me, but I'd like to answer it.

Congos get much much larger than dwarf rainbows. I would say at least 3x in mass. I actually just bought a couple of small congos earlier today. I posted photos of my mature congos in my journal as well.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh really?? I was hoping they were the same size as the dwarf rainbowfish. I saw your pictures. Your Congo tetras look gorgeous! = ).

Are they active swimmers or just stay still sometimes? Also, are they top swimmers, middle? Bottom? Everywhere? XD. I'm asking because I ordered some caves for the future fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-55-gallon-freshwater-tank-2/male-congo-5.jpg
Congo tetras are one of my favorites. My largest male grew to 5". They are very active swimmers. Mine swam mostly mid tank. They're also little piggies when feeding. Above is a link to a pic of one of mine.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeaninel, I can't open your link. It stays blank = /.

I've been doing more research about the congo and apparently they need a bigger or longer tank. Like four feet long while my tank is three feet long >_<.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Also Rainbows prefer cooler water temperatures 70-75 ideally. Keep that in mind. Rummynose prefer higher around 78-82. So while the fish may be compatible with their temperament, make sure they're also compatible with their water requirements too!


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm having a hard time lowering the temperature below 80. Either the heater is too strong or I live in a very hot place XP.

Today I'm gonna change the temperature heater to 64F (the lowest available for the heater) it's just too hot where I live = /. I have the heater right now at 74F or 72F and it just lowered at 78-79F but that's just because of the AC at night.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Different sources will tell you different 'preferred' temperature ranges. There is little consistency. I personally believe that most community fish can do well with the generally accepted rule of 78 degrees, with the exception to coldwater fish.

My experience with keeping both these fish in the same tank have been great.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Then I'll have to lower the heater again. I need it to stay at least 78 degrees T___T!!


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I lowered the heater at 68 (the lowest it can go) and right now the thermometer reads 77F. Let's see how it rises with the led light on during the day.


----------

